# 3d world archery tour 3rd exhibition shoot!!!



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

3d world archery tour 
"aim for a cure"
-kj polish

exhibition tournament
come check us out!!

Hunting hills shooting preserve
181 rafferty road
dilliner, pa 15327

labor day weekend
sept. 4th & 5th

90% payback - pro classes
50% payback - amateur classes

40 yard max to 57 yard max
depending on your shooting class

all unmarked yardage!

2011 rules do not apply to this shoot!!!

"what a shoot!" -darrin christenberry
"the toughest course i ever shot!" - levi morgan
"not bad kevin, not bad. I loved it!" - tim "the hammer" gillingham


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Guys this is going to be a great event. Kevin has some really good intentions for next years tour.


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the support John!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Show us some pictures ?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great up and coming tour.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Shana whats the entry fee?


----------



## tsunami seaker (Jul 24, 2010)

I was going to sign my Son up for a local 3D tournament and am looking for a list of rules. Anyone have a good link or two for bow and archer classifications / limitations? I found the FITA web site, but I wasn't sure if all tournaments were based on these rules?
Thanks!


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry I had a hard time getting on here latley...i dont know why. But... the entry fee is the same as the first 2.... pros $300.00 and $50.00 for the Amateurs...or you can shoot the course for practice for $30.00


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Shana. We'll be there!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Just wondering if you shoot 2 days or one? Also, is the website up yet and what is the name of the site?
Thanks,
John D.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

i believe you can shoot all 1 day if you wish


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

yes you can shoot all targets in one day....


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

do you have any shoots closer to indiana for next year or all out east? thanks


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

baird794 said:


> do you have any shoots closer to indiana for next year or all out east? thanks


I shot the last one. They said they had one lined up in Indiana for next year. I pretty sure in Wabash.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

if so i will shoot it. thanks


----------



## HunterGirl02 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Any pictures from the shoots?


----------

